# Avatar 2 hat endlich einen Titel, erster Trailer kommt in Kürze



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. April 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Avatar 2 hat endlich einen Titel, erster Trailer kommt in Kürze*

					Der Titel der lange erwarteten und mehrfach verschobenen Fortsetzung von Avatar steht endlich fest. Außerdem dürfen sich Fans auf den baldigen Release des ersten Trailers freuen, der schon in wenigen Tagen erscheinen soll.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Avatar 2 hat endlich einen Titel, erster Trailer kommt in Kürze*


----------



## Dynamitarde (28. April 2022)

Bin ja der Meinung , das Sie schon zwei Filme gleichzeitig abgedreht haben . Habe ich jedenfalls noch dunkel in Erinnerung.


----------



## Standeck (28. April 2022)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Bin ja der Meinung , das Sie schon zwei Filme gleichzeitig abgedreht haben . Habe ich jedenfalls noch dunkel in Erinnerung.


Ja soll so sein. Hab ich auch gelesen. Bin mal gespannt ob der was taugt. Normalerweise sind die zweiten Teile von James Camerons Filmen ja sogar besser als die ersten. Und wie er aussieht bin auch gespannt. Cameron hat gesagt an einem Bild davon arbeitet eine Rechnerfarm einen Monat lang. Da stelle ich mir tatsächlich einen neuen Meilenstein für CGI Grafik vor wenn man bedenkt was heutige Hardware schon in Echtzeit leisten kann.


----------



## phoenixxl (28. April 2022)

Wenn Teil 3-5 schon geplant sind, dann kann es eigentlich nur schlecht werden.

Die sollen eine Geschichte erzählen und gut ist. 3h sind dafür genug.

Game of Thrones hatte seinen Zenit je nach Geschmack in Staffel 4,5 oder 6.

Stars Wars 8 bis 9 waren einzige Shitshow. Das war schon ein richtiger Tiefpunkt des Hollywood Kinos.

Schon enttäuschend, was mit so viel Geld angestellt wird.

Ich gucke den Film irgendwann vllt auf Netflix, aber man muss ja davon ausgehen, dass eh nur die Grundlage für die anderen Teile gelegt wird.

Serien gucke ich mir nicht im Kino an...


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2022)

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Unterwasserwelt von Pandora.


----------



## PeaceTank (28. April 2022)

phoenixxl schrieb:


> Serien gucke ich mir nicht im Kino an...


Da stimme ich dir zu. 
Trotzdem werde ich dem 2ten Teil eine Chance geben und dann entscheiden ob ich weiter schaue.


----------



## Dynamitarde (28. April 2022)

phoenixxl schrieb:


> Wenn Teil 3-5 schon geplant sind, dann kann es eigentlich nur schlecht werden.
> 
> Die sollen eine Geschichte erzählen und gut ist. 3h sind dafür genug.
> 
> ...


Bei Game of Thrones fand ich nur das Ende zum .
Und bei Star Wars  kann man sagen, war von vornherein als Trilogie geplant. Aber leider haben gerade bei Episode 8 und 9 zu viele Leute an den beiden Drehbüchern herumgedoktert und das hat man klar an den beiden Filmen gesehen.
Alleine was Sie aus Luke gemacht haben, dafür gehören sie  ersc.......
Bei Avatar hat klar James Cameron das sagen.  Und deswegen bin Ich schon sehr gespannt auf die Avatar Filme.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. April 2022)

Naja, ich bin noch skeptisch was die daraus machen werden, ich habe die Befürchtung das sie dem ersten Teil nicht gerecht werden können.
Ich mag den ersten Film sehr, ein wunderschöner Film mit einer mitreißenden Geschichte.
Das die jetzt schon für einen vierten und fünften Teil planen halte ich doch für sehr gewagt, denn das hört man aus Hollywood leider öfter, also überschwängliches, am ende wird dann immer relativiert.
Bei zum Beispiel bei den neuen Alien Filmen hat man auch immer wieder gehört das mehr Teile geplant waren, aber am ende hat man sie begraben.
Die müssen jetzt im zweiten und dritten Teil wirklich was neues und besseres liefern, wo vor allem die Geschichte nicht darunter leidet, sonst wird das ein Flop wo nur noch die Fans eine Freude daran haben - wie bei den Terminator Filmen.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (28. April 2022)

Die haben sich Zeit gelassen...
Story hin oder her, es dürfte zumindest ein Technik-Feuerwerk wie der erste Teil werden.


----------



## Standeck (28. April 2022)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin noch skeptisch was die daraus machen werden, ich habe die Befürchtung das sie dem ersten Teil nicht gerecht werden können.
> Ich mag den ersten Film sehr, ein wunderschöner Film mit einer mitreißenden Geschichte.
> Das die jetzt schon für einen vierten und fünften Teil planen halte ich doch für sehr gewagt, denn das hört man aus Hollywood leider öfter, also überschwängliches, am ende wird dann immer relativiert.
> Bei zum Beispiel bei den neuen Alien Filmen hat man auch immer wieder gehört das mehr Teile geplant waren, aber am ende hat man sie begraben.
> Die müssen jetzt im zweiten und dritten Teil wirklich was neues und besseres liefern, wo vor allem die Geschichte nicht darunter leidet, sonst wird das ein Flop wo nur noch die Fans eine Freude daran haben - wie bei den Terminator Filmen.


Es ist ein Unterschied ob man ein Skript schreibt und der Film dann unerwartet ein Erfolg wird und man dann mit mehr Geld "gezwungen" wird ein paar Teile dranzuhängen oder ob die Reihe von vorneherein als Mehrteiler ausgelegt wurde. Siehe Star Wars OT bspw. da hat Irvin Kershner auch zu George Lucas gesagt, nachdem ihn der gefragt hat ob er die Regie für Empire übernehmen wolle, der erste Teil ist ein Phänomen, der zweite kann immer nur ein zweiter Teil sein. Erst als er gesehen hat dass der ein ganz anderer, düstererer Film werden soll hat er zugesagt und wie man heute weiß zählt er zu den besten aller Zeiten. Auch zu Terminator hat James Cameron gesagt als er den ersten Teil geschrieben hat hat er den zweiten schon mitgeplant. Und T2 gilt bis heute als die beste Fortsetzung aller Zeiten. Bei Avatar hat Cameron ebenfalls alle Nachfolger schon geplant als der erste noch nicht mal fertig war. Also der Typ kennt sich aus mit Fortsetzungen, er hat daher meiner Meinung nach eine Chance verdient.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (29. April 2022)

Ich bin echt gespannt wie das mit Camerons Plan der variablen Framerate laufen soll. 
Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen das deswegen alle großen Kinos noch einmal umgesattelt werden. 



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Bin ja der Meinung , das Sie schon zwei Filme gleichzeitig abgedreht haben . Habe ich jedenfalls noch dunkel in Erinnerung.


4 Stück komplett in der Vorproduktion und jeweils 2 Teile davon Back to back gedreht. 


SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Die haben sich Zeit gelassen...
> Story hin oder her, es dürfte zumindest ein Technik-Feuerwerk wie der erste Teil werden.


Naja Zeit zwar schon, aber wesentlich länger als ursprunglich geplant durch die Fox Übernahme seitens Disney. Dadurch wurde der Film noch einmal nach hinten verschoben. (Star Wars Episode 9 musste ja kommen und dann kam auch schon Corona) 
Jetzt wechselt man sich ja ab:
2022 Avatar 2
2023 Star Wars
2024 Avatar 3
2024 Star Wars
2025 Avatar 4
2026 Star Wars
2027 Avatar 5

Den ersten Avatar Teil hab ich noch mit 24 Jahren gesehen.
Den Letzten dann mit 42 Jahren. Und das auch nur wenn der nicht noch einmal verschoben wird.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. April 2022)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Die haben sich Zeit gelassen...
> Story hin oder her, es dürfte zumindest ein Technik-Feuerwerk wie der erste Teil werden.


Das war damals einer der 1. Filme, die ich mir in 3D angesehen hatte. Ich glaube länger als ne halbe Stunde habe ich bei keinem der zahlreichen Versuche durchgehalten. Fand den Streifen einfach nur zum Gähnen, da hilft keine Technik auch nur irgendwas. ^^


----------



## DarthNomad (29. April 2022)

Standeck schrieb:


> Cameron hat gesagt an einem Bild davon arbeitet eine Rechnerfarm einen Monat lang.


Wenn mit Bild tatsächlich einzelne Frames gemeint sind, würde das bei 24fps bedeuten: 2 Jahre Renderzeit für eine Sekunde Film. Also entweder kommen sehr viele Renderfarmen zum Einsatz, der Film ist nach all der Wartezeit lediglich 5 Sekunden lang oder er meinte doch eher ganze Szenen oder einzelne, besonders aufwendige Einstellungen  Davon ab hieß es ja sogar mal, die weiteren Avatar-Teile kämen in 48 oder 60 fps HFR (war aber zu dem Zeitpunkt, als das gerade durch den Hobbit in aller Munde war; keine Ahnung, ob das noch aktuell ist).


----------



## Standeck (29. April 2022)

DarthNomad schrieb:


> Wenn mit Bild tatsächlich einzelne Frames gemeint sind, würde das bei 24fps bedeuten: 2 Jahre Renderzeit für eine Sekunde Film.


Dann wissen wir ja warum es so lang gedauert hat.  Ich schau grad wo ich die Aussage gelesen hab.


----------



## Maasl (29. April 2022)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin noch skeptisch was die daraus machen werden, ich habe die Befürchtung das sie dem ersten Teil nicht gerecht werden können.
> Ich mag den ersten Film sehr, ein wunderschöner Film mit einer mitreißenden Geschichte.



Ich mochte den Film an sich ja auch, aber eher wegen der Optik und der Musik. Habe ihn danach noch 2 mal oder so gesehen. Da sind mir dann einige Schwächen auch aufgefallen. Die Geschichte war eigentlich nur Pocahontas auf einem fremden Planeten und im großen und ganzen sehr vorhersehbar. Es gab ja auch vorher schon den ein oder anderen Film, der eine sehr ähnliche Geschichte erzählt hat. Ich bin dennoch gespannt auf den zweiten Teil.


----------

